# 3 Easy Light ?s



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

1- Do you have a minimum lumen you would use for a dark winter/ rainy commute (in and around Seattle with both dark bike trails and city streets)?

2- If you were buying a light tomorrow would you only go LED?

3- What price range is reasonable to you?

Muchas Gracias!! MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Qualifier: Night blindness runs in my family, and it has started to hit me pretty hard.


700 lumens. That's what I have on one bike with three lights. I have a MagicShine on another bike that I like better.
Yes.
That's a moving target and it depends on if it's a battery light, or a dynamo light, and whether I consider it disposable or not. The MagicShine at 10¢/lumen (advertised, 13¢/lumen actual) is the most I'd pay for that kind of light. My Schmidt Edelux, cost about 90¢/lumen, (They don't rate by lumen, so that's an eyeball estimate of lumens) and I still think that was a bargain too.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

1 - 150 Lumens as a minimum

2 - LED, for me is the only way to go.

3 - 100-250 is what I think is reasonable.

I have three front lights. Nite Rider Minewt X2 which is 150 lumens, which I pair with a Light and Motion Vis 360 which I think is about 100 Lumens and is helmet mounted. I also have a Light and Motion Vega Vega 120 as the back up light. 

Having a helmet light with a fixed light on my bike is something I really like.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

1 - ~200 claimed lumens if you're going to buy a lighting kit

2 - LED is the most practical lighting method currently out there. Halogen or HID both have their disadvantages.

3 - If going kit they start around $180

Just responding to your other thread post here. To find out your old light's lumen output the only way you'll find it is looking up its specs either finding the box or just finding the model number online. You can determine its intensity by using a light meter if you have any professional photographer friends but it won't tell you how many lumens you have. 

For what you described (40 min on way or 80 min total), street/urban, something like a lithium powered flashlight system will work fine, plus you'll have a pretty powerful flashlight if you ever need one. The only downsides of having a flashlight based system is the fact you have to take out the batteries to charge them and the running time for these systems can range from 1 hour (~5-700 lumens) to 2.5 hours (~200 lumens) but you can have extra batteries on hand. Total out of pocket cost for this type of system is around $60-$120. I can go into details if you're interested.

However, if you don't want to deal with a flashlight based system and just want a kit consider the Niterider MiNewt 350 or the Ay Up lights. Those are probably some of the better bang for the buck lights outside of the MagicShine. Don't worry about the MiNewt is rated @ 350 lumens, it's actually no where near there. 

Supposedly Baja Designs has a trade up program as well for old lights if that interests you. I don't know the details, so you'll have to contact them about it.


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

1. With the arrival of relatively low cost, high output LED lights from China like the Magicshine, I just can't see buying something less than 700 lumen or so. One light is more than ample for road biking. Add a second to the helmet for off road. If 700 lumen is overkill, just set on med or low. Now if you want a all in one unit (battery in the light housing) you'll have to go with a little lower lumen rating. I think you can get them up to about 250 L, and you'll pay more $/L.

2. Yep LED. Can't touch the bang for buck factor.

3. Can be had for around the $100 - $200 range.

http://www.geomangear.com/
http://www.lightandgo.com/
These are a couple of sites with high powered, low cost LED bike lights. There are more as well. Poke around in the lighting forum on MTBR and find even more.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the input! Do the flashlight type systems have straps for handle bars? 

I will check out the mountain bike web sites next..............MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## drummerboy1248 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes there are mount for the flashlight torches. Check here:
http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.torch bike mount

There are folks using them for bike lighting. I've seen some that are pretty high lumen. I think the run time would be the issue with them as the design limits the number of battery cells and, therefore, the run time. You might well be able to rig up a DIY battery pack with greater capacity though.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm using this one to attach the flashlight to my helmet. Works quite well imo.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12000

Approx runtimes will vary, but from what I've found for flashlights these are a good approximation.

AA batteries w/ 150-200 lumens: 1 - 1.5 hours
18650 (or 2xCR123A) w/ 200-250 lumens: 2 - 3 hours
18650 (or 2xCR123A) w/ 500-700 lumens: 1 - 1.5 hours

Keep in mind though, with the 18650 batteries, and most lighting kit batteries, are Li-ion. Which means that they don't take physical abuse or discharging/charging punishment very well. So if you're very rough w/ your batteries or aren't willing to take some precautions (never store them dead, just be around when charging) those types of separate battery systems aren't for you. 

MTBR is a good place to start, and if you're looking for more info Candlepower forums has a lot of information as well.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?86-Bicycle


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

All right I just found the NiteRider MiNewt 250 cordless on Amazon for $112. Seems like the reviews are solid on several web pages and I like the idea of not having to deal with cords (free shipping this week as well). Maybe when I buy a new light in 5 years I will be able to get 700 Lumens for $100! 

Thanks for the input and I will let you all know how well it works. Man lights are important this time of year. I could probably get one more year out of my Light and Motion, but is it worth my life?

MTT :8:


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

I've been commuting 30mi/day in town and highway for about 2 years now and have what I feel is a pretty good setup for dark and wet commutes.

Helmet: Ayup (320 lumens)
Handlebars: Baja Designs Strykr (700 lumens)
Tail Light: Dinotte 200LAAS fitted with a red emitter (basically a 140R)

I started out with a Planet Bike Blaze 1W for a headlight. That was not enough. I bought the Dinotte and it was better but didn't reach out there enough for 20mph in the dark. I then got the Ayup and put it on the bars and moved the Dinotte to the helmet. This was actually decent but when the Strykr came out I decided to go big and went to my final configuration.

I chose the Strykr over the Magicshine mainly for peace of mind. When I bought the Strykr the discussions on the forums at the time were reporting a lot of failures with the Magicshine and above all I needed a reliable light. Baja Designs is a solid brand with a long history of quality products so I went with their light.

That said, if you get a good Magicshine I think they are a great light and make dark riding much safer and more accessible for many people who can't afford a $300 light. They are a valuable addition to the lighting market.

As far as light output, I have plenty. I'm never surprised by objects in my path in the dark even in wet conditions. The Ayup is great on the helmet because it is so light and small. It's perfect for spotlighting drivers that are about to drive into me from side streets and driveways. I only wish it had a better flash mode.

Oh...I should say that I think my setup is a bit much for bike paths as it will blind pedestrians and other cyclists which could cause a crash.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Tweezak said:


> I've been commuting 30mi/day in town and highway for about 2 years now and have what I feel is a pretty good setup for dark and wet commutes.
> 
> Helmet: Ayup (320 lumens)
> Handlebars: Baja Designs Strykr (700 lumens)
> ...


Wow! You could mountain bike in a tight forest with no moon in December in a dark rain at midnight!!! I wish I had a set up like that, but honestly I only ride two days a week in the winter and one of them is Sunday (so I try not to ride in the dark)...........MTT :cornut:


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

1- Do you have a minimum lumen you would use for a dark winter/ rainy commute (in and around Seattle with both dark bike trails and city streets)?

Now, 200+ lumens. For years I rode with about 50 lumens in Portland and it was fine. 

2- If you were buying a light tomorrow would you only go LED?

Yes, I only own LED lights now.

3- What price range is reasonable to you?

Battery powered, up to $200. Dynamo powered? ~$200 for the light, $300 for the hub. I'm currently running a Schmidt Edelux & SON28 hub and love it. It has been well worth the money for me to have to never have to worry about batteries.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Give a generator hub/LED setup serious thought.

No one who has one regrets it.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Slim Again said:


> Give a generator hub/LED setup serious thought.
> 
> No one who has one regrets it.


I really like the idea, but I am going to get a new commuter in the spring with disc brakes, so it doesn't make sense to put a bunch of money into this bike............MTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

A follow up to finish off this thread; I was able to try the new Niterider LED 250 lumen light I bought (the cordless Lithium Ion one with three settings and a blinker option). I like this light, and to answer my own question, I think 250 lumen is enough for my commute, but I would use that as a minimum now that I know what it looks like on a dark road. I will probably only use the high option and the blinker, but it is nice to have just one light on my bike with no cords!

I like the beam width and shape, I like the way it mounts and the ease of use. I would recommend this one, and after four winters with crappy lights, cars really see me now. I will be commuting more this winter, so I am excited about the new light..............Thanks MTT

p.s. I can see why you guys would use 500 lumen as a minimum; that must be nice, but I just don't have the money at this point. In four years I will be able to spend 100 bucks and get 500!


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have two different lights on my commuter.It's an MTE P7-D 900lumen and an MTE M3-2I focusable light which is 740 lumens.They are blinding and just making sure cars see me. On my helmet I have the Dinotte200 lumen and 2 separate MTE C3-907 170lumens each for a total 540lumens on helmet. Sure heavy but doesn't bother o a 15mile commute at night.I truly recommed a regular LED flashlight.The only Distributer in the USof A is http/:www.gregmcgeeengineering.com very affordable lights


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Look at B&M Ixon IQ on Peter White Cycles web site for about $120. I've had one for 2 years and could not be happier. Optics are easily as important as lumens.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I know I got the correct light because an old lady on the trail complained this week. Not sure what she said, but I had to laugh as there was plenty of light, it was around dusk, and I just had the blinker on................MTT :thumbsup:


----------

